
NEO GEO: Open source development kit - tosh
https://github.com/dciabrin/ngdevkit
======
OneOneOneOne
Does anyone sell an MVS flash card? It would be fun to play with this on my
single slot.

~~~
city41
No flash carts for the Neo, but this dev kit being open source might cause
that to change.

Currently your best bet is pc-2-neo on the Unibios:
[http://unibios.free.fr/pc2neo.html](http://unibios.free.fr/pc2neo.html) \--
but it's a lot of work to get going and will only support (very) small ROMs.

~~~
OneOneOneOne
Another reason to stop dragging my feet and buy Unibios!

~~~
busterarm
Are you even able to get this to build? I sure can't. Don't usually have
issues this bad.

------
busterarm
I've been reading up about NG development on the wiki lately and have been
very interested in doing this. Seeing tools pop up is pretty awesome and it
looks like there's a good chunk of other people with the same idea.

~~~
busterarm
I'm having a heck of a time getting this to build in a ubuntu VM, however.

Things installed on updated, fresh trusty32 VM: build-essentials, automake,
texinfo, libmpc-dev, dependencies mentioned in repo

Might just give up and install on Mac but I use pkgin instead of brew.

------
Tiktaalik
Very cool. It would be pretty neat to make a game for the Rolls-Royce of video
game consoles.

~~~
city41
These guys have made a career out of it:
[http://ngdevteam.com/](http://ngdevteam.com/)

------
hcarvalhoalves
Neo Geo's are still sold in Japan right? So this is more than a retro-
computing exercise.

~~~
Leynos
Manufacture of new home systems ceased in 1997. Games were still being sold by
the system's manufacturer, SNK, up until 2004. There was still new arcade
hardware being produced up until that date (with the last games also being
released as all-in-one boards in addition to cartridges). Any games released
since then have been made by enthusiasts and third party developers - the
titles produced by NG:Dev.Team
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NG.DEV.TEAM](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NG.DEV.TEAM))
being prominent examples.

